# Gheenoe Classic , Cheap and Good !



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Took the Classic out today ..

Little 9.8 Nissan / Tohatsu 

Got 19.4 but only documented 19.1 See for your self ...

Could probably easily break 20 but ran out of time ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beHVIpFhUNg&feature=plcp


----------



## bcfryer (Aug 13, 2012)

I just purchased a Gheenoe 15' 4" with the 2007 Tohatsu 9.8 4 stroke. Which prop do you run to get the RPMs right? I mean the pitch of the prop.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

that was with a 9 pitch


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

When you ever go fishing Dave?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice video! That area looks nice.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

here it is Idling 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B884IiaF2Mk&feature=plcp




> Nice video! That area looks nice.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Is that the one you have for sale?


> Took the Classic out today ..
> 
> Little 9.8 Nissan / Tohatsu
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

It is a nice area. The skeeters love it.


> Nice video! That area looks nice.


----------

